# 600 Watts-How many plants?



## supergator (Jun 18, 2006)

I was planning on growing nine plants under one 600 watt Hps/Mh convertible lamp in a growroom but after some thought I am reconsidering growing only six as light intensity deminishes when plants are placed further from the source. 

Does anyone think that six plants closer to light will yield more than nine plants spread further? What would be the optimal amount of plants under one 600 watt grow light. Space is not a problem as I have plenty of it.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 18, 2006)

supergator said:
			
		

> I was planning on growing nine plants under one 600 watt Hps/Mh convertible lamp in a growroom but after some thought I am reconsidering growing only six as light intensity deminishes when plants are placed further from the source.
> 
> Does anyone think that six plants closer to light will yield more than nine plants spread further? What would be the optimal amount of plants under one 600 watt grow light. Space is not a problem as I have plenty of it.
> 
> Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


It depends on what method you use to grow your plants and what strain you grow.

If I answered you before knowing that, then I would be guessing.

You can have one plant that takes the entire area that a 600 watt light is used over and you can also grow 50 Lowryders in the same area.

In my last grow, I used two 430 watt lights over a 3.5 x 5.5 area. I was able to prune and use LST to fill the area nicely and I got 19 ounces of cured bud from that grow. That grow was 4 plants.

Tell me more about your grow area and the strain you're going to grow. I'll give you my best bet.


----------



## supergator (Jun 19, 2006)

I wasn't planning on using any method at this time, just let em grow as big as possible before harvesting. 

I am not sure of which strain I'm going to be using right now either. 

The growroom is a spare bedroom that I will section off with an adjustable reflective curtain. I will  place the plants and light in the corner of the room and move the curtain in close to them so optimal light reflection is made possible. As growth occurs I will be able to  move the curtain outwards if need be.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 19, 2006)

supergator said:
			
		

> I wasn't planning on using any method at this time, just let em grow as big as possible before harvesting.
> 
> I am not sure of which strain I'm going to be using right now either.
> 
> ...


A lowryder plant will grow only to about 12 inches tall. A pure Sativa might get to 20 feet tall.

Method: Hydroponic, DWC, Dirt, Drip. You have to use one of them.

Grow Book: Barnes and Noble. Pay cash.


----------



## supergator (Jun 19, 2006)

I am going to be growing in soil in 4 1/2 gallon containers. I will be choosing a strain in which I can grow them up to 5' or 6'. 

I own the indoor bible by jorge cervantes and I am pretty confident with everything I am doing up to this point.

I want to be able to grow between 7-9 plants as efficiently as possible. I have all supplies except for the light(s). Instead of using one 600 watt I might end up getting two 400 watt grow lights.?

I know I can grow 9 plants under one 600 watt hps/mh that are capable of gettin 6', I am just not sure if they will reach that height being under one light and if I would be better off only growing six that would yeild more in the end.

Thanks for your replies so far.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 19, 2006)

supergator said:
			
		

> I am going to be growing in soil in 4 1/2 gallon containers. I will be choosing a strain in which I can grow them up to 5' or 6'.
> 
> I own the indoor bible by jorge cervantes and I am pretty confident with everything I am doing up to this point.
> 
> ...


You need to have as close to 50,000 lumens per/sq foot on the top of your plants. The lumens lessen as the plant tops are further and further from the bulb in a diagonal distance.

That's why I use two lights. A 400 watt is best at about 18 inches from the plant tops. If I put it there, it's only good to about a 2.5 x 2.5 area with max lumens. By using two 430's in a 3.5 x 5.5 area, I've calculated that I have just over 50,000 lumens on ALL parts of my grow.

One sure way to prove this to yourself is to go ahead and use the one light on this crop. You'll see exactly how the plants react to that amount of light. The center will be the best and as you go outward from the center, the plants will grow less and the buds after flowering will be smaller and less dense the further from the light they are. It will be very obvious to you.

Good luck to you man! The best teacher is experience. After your first grow, you'll have learned a hell of a lot. We all did.


----------



## supergator (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for your replies stoney bud. I think you are right when you say that experiance is the best teacher and I will have experiment to see whats going to suit me best. Thanks.


----------

